# six sigma



## Eng. Hassan (4 يناير 2007)

الاخوة الاعزاء:
السلام عليكم،
احتاج لمعلومات عن الـ six sigma ارجو المساعدة


----------



## Eng. Hassan (5 يناير 2007)

يا جماعة أنا محتاج للموضوع هذا بشدة


----------



## naoufal morocco (5 يناير 2007)

SALAMOU ALAYKOUM WA RAHMATOU LLAHI TAALA WA BARAKATOUH

AKHI? i HAVE some documents abouts six-sigma, baut they are in french, I don't know If it can help you.

If you want I can send them tou you, no problem,

a3anaka llah

salamou alaykoum


----------



## m_halawa (6 يناير 2007)

*ما هي سجما 6 ؟*

في الوقت الذي بدأت فيه إدارة الجودة الشاملة في الفتور، انتعش ما يسمى بـ (6سجما Sigma 6)،نسبة إلى مفهوم الانحراف المعياري الإحصائي σ،وهو منهج كمي صارم لتحسين الجودة، لكنه مع ذلك نظام مرن يساعد على تحسين نمط القيادة ومستويات أداء المنشأة ، يرتكز على استخدام معادلات رياضية لتحديد مدى نجاح المنشأة في إنجاز عمل معيَّن خلال فترة زمنية محددة، حيث يكون الأداء في ظل هذا المنهج بنسبة خطأ محتملة لا تزيد عن 3.4 أخطاء في المليون ، ولنتخيل معا كفاءة وفعالية منشأة تحقق هذا الأداء.
من منظور العميل فإن المنشأة تستطيع فعليا أن تفعل الشيء الصحيح ومن أول مرة، ولكن في الواقع فإنه لن يتحقق شيء من ذلك دون قيادة وإدارة وثقافة صحيحة.

يلعب القياس دورا حاسما في تطبيق سجما6 ، ونتائج القياس قد تستحث تحسين العملية ربما لأن أداء سجما منخفض أو بسبب شكاوى العملاء.
وتبدأ الجودة في تطوير المنتَج بمحاولات فحص المنتجات والخدمات سواءً في :

أ‌-	نطاق العملية (الفاقد وإعادة العمل)،أو
ب‌- نطاق التصميم (اختبارات المصادقة وأخطاء التحمل) ، أو
ت‌- نطاق الزبون (الشكاوى وتكاليف الكفالة)

ويكمن دور 6 سجما في الاستجابة للأحداث غير المرغوب بها أو إصلاحها على نطاق كل من الزبون والتصميم والعملية.

ثانياً: تاريخ 6سجما:

ومع أن جذورها تعود إلى أسلوب الضبط الإحصائي للعملية"SPC" الذي ظهر لأول مرة عام 1920م.(4) ، فقد بدأ تطبيق فكرة سجما6 في شركة موتورولا في بداية الثمانينيات من القرن المنصرم ، وقد استطاعت الشركة من خلال استخدام هذه الإستراتيجية الفوز بجائزة " مالكولم بالدرج" عام 1988م، وتقليص عدد القطع المعيبة وتوفير 5% من تكلفة الإنتاج كانت تنفقها على إصلاح القطع المعيبة أو إتلافها ، وتوفير 2.2بليون دولار خلال أربع سنوات ، مما حدا بالشركات الكبيرة الأخرى أن تنهج ذات الطريق ، فقامت شركة ألايد سجنال "Allied Signal" بتطبيق نسخة معدلة منها ، ثم انتقلت على يد "جاك ولش Jack Welch " إلى شركة جنرال إلكتريك، وبعد ذلك أخذ العدد يتزايد حتى بلغ عام 1999 خمسمائة شركة في العالم.

ثالثاً: كيفية تطبيق سجما6:

يمر تطبيق سجما6 بخمسة خطوات متسلسلة هي :التعريف والقياس والتحليل والتحسين والمراقبة وهي بالإنجليزيةDefine,Measure,Analyze,Improve,and Control مختصرة بـ DMAIC وهي تتم كما يلي باختصار:

1.	التعريف Define: حيث يتم هنا التعرف على المشكلة ، ويتضمن هذا التعريف تحديد العيوب والأخطاء والتعبير عنها بأسلوب كمي دقيق ، وينبغي هنا التركيز على الأخطاء والعيوب من وجهة نظر العميل ، وفي هذه الخطوة يتم اختيار فريق العمل .

2.	عملية القياس Measure: في هذه الخطوة يتم التعرف على المقاييس الجوهرية للكفاءة والفاعلية ، وجمع البيانات ، مع التركيز على الحقائق والأرقام التي تسهم في التعرف على أسباب المشكلة.

3.	التحليل Analyze: من خلال هذه الخطوة يستطيع فريق العمل تحديد أسباب المشكلة التي تحتاج للتطوير ، وذلك عن طريق تحليل البيانات التي جمعت في الخطوة السابقة.

4.	التحسين Improve: يتم تحديد مجموعة الأنشطة التي تسهم في تحسين الأداء في هذه الخطوة ، وينبغي ههنا التأكيد على استخدام الأدوات الإحصائية والعلمية بشكل صحيح.

5.	المراقبة Control: في هذه الخطوة تحدد الأنشطة التي تسهم في مراقبة الأداء للتأكد من أن التحسين سيستمر ، ومن أهم أهداف هذه الخطوة التأكد من عدم العودة للعادات والممارسات القديمة.

وتنطوي هذه الخطوات على مهام حيوية تعتمد كل منها على الأخرى، ويمكن إيجاز هذه المهام فيما يلي:

1.	تحديد واختيار المشروع:تقوم الإدارة بمراجعة قائمة من مشروعات سجما6 الممكنة،وتختار المشروع المهم والقابل للتنفيذ حسب الإمكانيات المتاحة ، وسهولة التعامل معها ، ولا بد أن يكون لذلك المشروع فائدة حقيقية تعود بالنفع على الشركة والعملاء معاً ، وأن يحقق تنفيذه جدوى اقتصادية (تقليل تكلفة،زيادة إيرادات،.....،الخ.

2.	تكوين الفريق: عادة يتم اختيار أعضاء الفريق على أساس خبرتهم التقنية في المشروع ، وبمجرد الانطلاق يكون العمل الفعلي على عاتق مجموعة من رواد الفريق وأعضائه ومعاونيه ، الذين لديهم الخبرات الجيدة والأفق الواسع والحماس الدافع ، والذين يتم اختيارهم عموماً من خلفيات علمية وعملية متنوعة ومستويات وظيفية متعددة.

3.	وضع الميثاق: وهو عبارة عن وثيقة هامة تمثِّل دليلاً مكتوباً للمشكلة وهو يتضمن وصفاً لحالة الشركة ، وصياغة للمشكلة والفرصة والهدف،والقيود والافتراضات على المشروع ، والمجال الذي ستتم دراسته ، والأعضاء ودور كل منهم ، ثم الخطة المبدئية التي تحدد فيها كل مرحلة من مراحل DMAIC، وأخيراً النتائج المرجوة من إنجاز المشروع.

4.	تدريب الفريق: وهو من الأولويات في عملية تطبيق سجما6 ، ويتركز التدريب على عملية DMAIC وأدواتها ، وهذا يتطلب تدخلاً من الإدارة العليا للمنشأة ، من خلال إيجاد وحدة للتعليم المستمر وتدريب العاملين.

5.	بناء فريق سجما6: هنالك أسماء وألقاب شائعة تطلق على أفراد فرق سجما 6، ويتكون الفريق عادة من :

أ‌- البطل أو الراعي Champion : يكون عادة مديرا تنفيذياً أو عاماً يشرف على فريق سجما6 لمشروع معين ، وهو يتحمل المسؤولية النهائية عن ذلك المشروع ، ولهذا فإنه يكون في المستوى القيادي الأول للمنشأة ، ومن مهامه التأكد من تناسق أهداف المشروع مع الأهداف العليا للمنشأة ، وأن يُعْلِم قيادة المنشأة بسير المشاريع ، وأن يوفر الموارد اللازمة ومساعدة الآخرين للفريق ، كما عليه أن يجري المراجعات الرئيسية ، وأن يتفاوض بشأن التداخلات مع مشاريع سجما6 الأخرى.

ب‌- الحزام الأسود الرئيسMaster Black Belt: ويعمل مدرباً ومرشداً للأحزمة السوداء العاملة على مجموعة من المشاريع ، وهو يعتبر خبيراً في الأدوات التحليلية لسجما 6 ، وتكون لديه غالباً خلفية في الهندسة أو العلوم أو درجة متقدمة في إدارة الأعمال ، وهو مسئول عن متابعة قيام الحزام الأسود وفريقه بالأعمال المنوطة بهم خير قيام ، ولهذا فإن الحزام الأسود الرئيس يلعب دوراً حيوياً في المحافظة على قوة دفع عملية التغيير وتقليل التكاليف وكيفية التعامل مع العملاء.

ت‌- الحزام الأسود Black Belt: يعد دور الحزام الأسود من أهم الأدوار في سجما6، فهو الشخص المتفرغ لبحث فرص التغيير الحرجة وقيادة فريقه وتوجيههم وتدريبهم لتحقيق النتائج ، ويصبح تقريباً خبيراً في أدوات تقييم المشكلات وتصميم العمليات والمنتجات.

ث‌- الحزام الأخضر:Green Belt هو أحد الأفراد الذين تدربوا على مهارات سجما6 ، وغالباً ما يكون بمستوى الحزام الأسود، لكنه يعمل إما كعضو أو قائد فريق سجما6 غير متفرِّغ .

7)	تنفيذ عملية DMAIC وتطبيق الحلول.

7)	تقديم الحلول المناسبة: بعد انتهاء المشروع ، يعود أعضاء الفريق لوظائفهم المعتادة أو ينتقلون إلى المشروع التالي ، ولأنهم في الغالب يعملون في الأماكن التي تأثرت بحلولهم ، فإن أعضاء الفريق يساعدون في إدارة العملية الجديدة أو الحل ويتأكدون من نجاحها


----------



## Eng. Hassan (6 يناير 2007)

شكراً أخواني الأعزاء
واتمني لو وجدت معلومات بالغة النجليزية


----------



## Eng. Hassan (6 يناير 2007)

شكراً أخواني الأعزاء
واتمني لو وجدت معلومات باللغة الانجليزية


----------



## m_halawa (6 يناير 2007)

*Six Sigma*

تطبيقات إدارة الجودة بأسلوب (6 سيجما)


أدى التطور السريع للكثير من المفاهيم الإدارية والتقنية إلى حث المنشآت الخدمية والصناعية على البحث عن الطرق والأساليب والاستراتيجيات المناسبة الرامية إلى تحقيق أهدافهم وتعزيز ما يقدمون من خدمات ومنتجات مع ما لديهم من موارد وامكانات. وأسلوب الجودة Six Sigma من أفضل الأساليب الحديثة للتحسين المذهل لجودة الخدمات والمنتجات والعمليات. وتعتبر شركة "موتورولا" أول من بدأت استخدام هذا الأسلوب للتعبير عن برنامج الجودة الخاص بها، كما أثبتت العديد من الشركات العالمية مثل شركة "جنرال إلكترك" و"سوني" و"فورد" و"بولاريد" و"هوندا" نجاحها في توفير الملايين من الدولارات نتيجة للتطبيق اصحيح لاستراتيجية Six Sigma.

وأسلوب Six Sigma يحوي منهجية وفلسفة إدارية تقوم على مبدأ حازم يسعى إلى تركيز الجهد للحصول على منتجات وخدمات تقترب إلى حد كبير من أقصى درجات الجودة والإتقان وبأقل تكلفة وفي وقت قياسي. إلا إن هذا الأسلوب الحديث للجودة يعتمد على فهم الادرات ومدى التزامها في تطبيق منهجيته.

وسوف تساعد هذه الحلقة المشاركين من القطاعات الإنتاجية والخدمية على فهم أسلوب الجودة الحديث Six Sigma ومعرفة البعد الإداري اللازم والمهارات التدريبية المطلوبة لانجاج تطبيقه، بالإضافة إلى معرفة الأدوات المستخدمة مع Six Sigma والطريقة العلمية لتنفيذ مراحلها.


الحلقة موجهه إلى:
•	مديري وأصحاب المنشآت الخدمية والصناعية القائمين على إدارة منشآتهم ولديهم الرغبة في معرفة أسلوب Six Sigma ومدى إمكانية تطبيقه في منشآتهم لتوقير تكليف كبيرة.
•	العاملين في القطاع الحكومي والخاص والذين يرغبون زيارة معرفتهم في مجال الجودة ومعرفة الطرق التي تمكنهم في المستقبل من المساهمة والإشراف على تنفيذ الأساليب الحديثة للجودة. 
•	كل إداري أو مهندس يرغب في التعرف على أسلوب الجودة الحديث Six Sigma.

مميزات الحلقة:
•	مقدمة تعريفية عن الجودة الشاملة و أسلوب Six Sigma تطبيقاتها.
•	دراسة أسلوب Six Sigma كاستراتيجية للمنشأة.
•	الطريقة العلمية لتنفيذ عملية Six Sigma.
•	الأدوات المستخدمة في منهجية Six Sigma.
•	مستويات التدريب المطلوبة وطريقة تنفيذها.
•	البرامج الحاسوبية المستخدمة في أسلوب Six Sigma.


برنامج الحلقة:
اليوم الأول:
•	مقدمة عن مفاهيم الجودة وإدارة الجودة الشاملة وأساليبها.
• فوائد تطبيق Six Sigma من واقع دراسة الشركات الرائدة.

اليوم الثاني:
•	Six Sigma كاستراتيجية للمنشأة.
•	كيفية اختيار مشروع Six Sigma 
•	وسائل وأدوات تطبيق Six Sigma

اليوم الثالث:
•	تطبيق منهجية أسلوب Six Sigma (DMAIC)

اليوم الرابع:
•	تطبيق منهجية أسلوب Six Sigma (DMAIC)
•	التدريب على Six Sigma باستخدام برنامج Minitab

اليوم الخامس:
•	تطبيق منهجية أسلوب Six Sigma (DMAIC)
•	التدريب على Six Sigma باستخدام برنامج Minitab

مرفق كتاب وتعريفات وحالة دراسية


----------



## Eng. Hassan (6 يناير 2007)

Thank very very much m_halawa


----------



## beshoyfarouk (6 يناير 2007)

شكرا على هذا الموضوع


----------



## Mr. Data (1 فبراير 2007)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## ابراهيم عبده (26 فبراير 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة اللله وبركاته
هذا كتاب عن الـ six sigma أسأل الله أن ينفعكم به
Statistical Methods
for Six Sigma​_In R&D and Manufacturing​_


----------



## ابو_عبدالرجمن (28 فبراير 2007)

Eng. Hassan قال:


> الاخوة الاعزاء:
> السلام عليكم،
> احتاج لمعلومات عن الـ six sigma ارجو المساعدة


 
اذا لم تكن المعلومات الواردة في المشاركات التي ذكرها الاخوان وكذلك في الكتاب المرفقة أعلاه كافية لك ، فارجو تزويدي بالمعلومات التي ترغب في الحصول عليها تحديدا و يمكنني تزويدك بها ان شاء الله.


----------



## Eng. Hassan (1 مارس 2007)

الشكر الجزيل للاخ ابراهيم عبده وكذلك الاخ ابو عبدالرحمن
واقول للاخ ابو عبد الرحمن انا ما زلت ابحث عن ما هية ال 6 سجما وكيفية تطبيقها وما هي متطلباتها وبالتالي فان اي معلومة حول هذا الموضوع ستفيدني كثيرا
وجزاكم الله الف خير فكل معلومة ولو كانت صغيرة فانها تعني لي الكثير
مع فائق شكري وتقديري
اخوكم م. حسن


----------



## khaled_omar (3 مارس 2007)

شكرا للاخوة الاعزاء على المعلومات القيمة


----------



## nagopc (3 مارس 2007)

تجد في قسم الهندسة الصناعية مجموعة كتب و مقالات بكل اللغات رائعه
اذهب الي هناك


----------



## ابوصـــــالح (3 مارس 2007)

ان صدق حدسي فالاخ ابو عبدالرحمن هو خبير في 6 سيجما، ويمكن ان يفدنا جميعا بالكثير والكثير من المعلومات عنها.
اتمنى الفائدة من الجميع وللجميع


----------



## يحي الحربي (6 مارس 2007)

راجع الرابط التالي قد تجد ما تبحث عنه
ونتمنى لك التوفيق

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?p=365300#post365300


----------



## ابو_عبدالرجمن (12 مارس 2007)

Eng. Hassan قال:


> الشكر الجزيل للاخ ابراهيم عبده وكذلك الاخ ابو عبدالرحمن
> واقول للاخ ابو عبد الرحمن انا ما زلت ابحث عن ما هية ال 6 سجما وكيفية تطبيقها وما هي متطلباتها وبالتالي فان اي معلومة حول هذا الموضوع ستفيدني كثيرا
> وجزاكم الله الف خير فكل معلومة ولو كانت صغيرة فانها تعني لي الكثير
> مع فائق شكري وتقديري
> اخوكم م. حسن


 
أولا اعتذر في التاخر في الرد عليك اخي م. حسن
لكي تكون اجابتي واضحة لك يجب ان اعرف اذا كنت باحث و لدرجة الماجستير ام الدكتوراة ام مطبق ل 6 سجما
الاجابة القصيرة لسؤالك هي

احد التعاريف وهي كثيرة
six sigma is a management stategy 

التطبيق
To implement it you can use DMAIC for existing process or DMADV for new process
و هذا بالتالي يعتمد على المشروع المراد تطويره

The use of the five-phase improvement cycle DMAIC, within Six Sigma companies, has become increasingly common
طريقة التطبيق لها عدة معاير تعتمد على نوع المنشاه و نشاطها و حجمها لذا لا يمكن تطبيقها على جميع المنشأت بنفس الطريقة

فيما يخص متطلبات التطبيق فهي مجال غير مدعم بالتطبيق العملي و تتلخص في 14 نقطة, اهمها[

top management support
trainning
choosing the right project
projects in line with the organization stratigic goals

أشهر الكتب

 Pande P.S., Neuman R.P., and Cavanagu R.R., (2000) The Six Sigma Way, McGraw-Hill
​Pande, P. S., L Holpp (2001) “What is Six Sigma?

Pyzdek, T., (2000) Six Sigma Handbook: A Complete Guide for Greenbelts, Blackbelts, & Managers at All Levels, New York: McGraw-Hill

]Harry, M.J. and Schroeder, R. Six Sigma: The Breakthrough Management Strategy Revolutionizing the World’s To Corporations, Currency

اذا كانت الاجابة غير كافية فارجو اعلامي بما تريد من توضيح​​


----------



## m_a_abbas (12 مارس 2007)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ابو_عبدالرجمن (12 مارس 2007)

ابوصـــــالح قال:


> ان صدق حدسي فالاخ ابو عبدالرحمن هو خبير في 6 سيجما، ويمكن ان يفدنا جميعا بالكثير والكثير من المعلومات عنها.
> اتمنى الفائدة من الجميع وللجميع


 
ما شاء الله عليك يا ابوصالح حتى في الحدس مبدع


----------



## sam22 (18 مارس 2007)

*e*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الرجاء 
اذا كان في هناك مراكز معتمدة تدرس السيكس سيجما في البلاد العربية الرجاء ذكر معلومات عنها وهل تعطي شهادات معتمدة


----------



## ابراهيم عبده (27 أبريل 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أسأل الله ان ينفعكم بهذا الكتاب
Six Sigma and Beyond: Statistics and Probability, Volume III
http://mihd.net/jpmudk


اللهم إني أسألك علماً نافعاً ورزقاً طيباً وعملاً متقبلا


----------



## m_halawa (29 أبريل 2007)

*المراكز المعتمده في الستة سيجما*

الشركة السعودية لتمنية الكفاءات البشرية Hrd
مدير التدريب
الاستاذ : عبد المقصود حجازي
هاتف 4787440
فاكس 4787473


----------



## أم روضة (29 أبريل 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
أرجو أن فيدك هذا الملف:31: عن six sigma


----------



## chieftainmech (29 أبريل 2007)

مع خالص الشكر اخى الكريم


----------



## السيد_عبدالسلام (29 أبريل 2007)

شكر الله لجميع الإخوة المساهمين في نشر العلم


----------



## allamatar (7 مايو 2014)

السلام وعليكم شباب بعد اذنكم لو يلتقى عندكم مثال بالارقام والمخططات عن تطبيق ال6 سيجما في مؤسسة صناعية او خدمية مثل معمل او فندق الخ يفيدنا بيه وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## teefaah (11 مايو 2014)

ده رابط كورس مجانى عن ال 6 سيجما -

SIX SIGMA | Aldarayn Academy | Lec 1 - YouTube
وبالتوفيق ان شاء الله


----------



## م محمد عبدالله حسن (1 مارس 2015)

جزاكم الله خيراً


----------

